

Hackathon #1: Who's side are you on? - mol2103
http://www.collegemogul.com/College%20Mogul-Hackathon1-Whos-side-are-you-on

======
mol2103
Top finalist will be introduced (alongside his or her idea) to a Venture
Capitalist in New York City, provided that a business model is attached.

